# Commissary trip today



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Wife and I decided to pull some money from the safe and stock up on a few things and replace money in a week or so.

purchased a bunch of hamburger... my wife said, are we taking too much... I laughed... I think we ended up with about 15 pounds
Had 5 coupons for 75 cents off 4 cans of delmonte fruit so we picked up 20 cans
spaghetti sauce 89 cents bought 10 (we have the stuff to make our own pasta)
also picked up bleach, toilet paper, bottled water x 2 cases and enough rice to fill the kitchen container we use. 

AND - picked up a nice roast for monday... wife slow cooks it with potatoes, carrots, onions....and a seasoning mix.... I enjoy it with a spicy horse radish .. the ground kind not that cheap sauce stuff that looks like mayo.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We did our yearly stock up last week, we do this every year, do a lot of camping so it makes it easy to just pull it off the shelf rather then going to the grocery store. We don’t keep a lot of frozen meat, maybe 15 to 20 lbs overall, we did purchase more canned meat this year, it has a five year shelf life. So storage maintenance is easy....in case we would have to pack and go quickly......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ditto. We picked up a few more pork loins and misc canned goods. Have to be realistic at some point. Pork loin wrapped in bacon is my favorite summer time BBQ treat.


----------

